# Display piece



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

I built this piece a few years back for a friends wife who wanted to display her doll collection,most of the trim work was done in the room,the topper is a seperate piece, the cabinet would of never fit up to the third floor,i made it removable in case they need to remove it someday,there is a dummy floor to hide items in too,the piece made to be painted to match some built-ins in the room.I thought shelving would of sufficed,but they insisted on a piece of furniture. (paying friends can have whatever they want).


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

That is a beauty. I love stuff like that but never get to build it. No one I know has that much money.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

Your work is just as impresive,rustic can be just as beautiful.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice stuff!


----------

